# Blue Tower review?



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi been looking at an apartment here:

HHHR Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
HHHR Tower, Dubai, United Arab Emirates | Emporis.com

Anyone know anything about this building, I think it has just opened and was wondering if all facilities are done and also how the location is etc?


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## OmniSchool Mom (May 18, 2012)

maxd said:


> Hi been looking at an apartment here:
> 
> Anyone know anything about this building, I think it has just opened and was wondering if all facilities are done and also how the location is etc?


My friends live there and it's great. The location is perfect, central to all Dubai. Amenities are awesome, with a children's play area, gym, pool, and running area all inside. Parking is good, too. It's a good amount of space in the apartments, and the building is clean.


----------



## globalindian78 (Aug 24, 2012)

i have recently moved to Dubai and wanted to know a bit more about blue towers and the community presence. Is this a safe area?


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

There are better buildings in the same area whats the budget


----------



## globalindian78 (Aug 24, 2012)

Pete C said:


> There are better buildings in the same area whats the budget


Thanks for response. Budget is around AED 90k to AED 95k. Which other buildings would you recommend and why, if possible? Any specific reasons / issues in blue twr?


----------



## chrislad2002 (Jan 18, 2012)

Try Sama Tower on Sheikh Zayed Road just a bit further up the road from where your looking but very nice place to live.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

When you park up behind the Crown Plaza you can see the car park for this building. I don't like the font they used on the sign.


----------

